# Dubai Visa Cancellation from UK



## alicein (Jul 7, 2016)

I started working as a recruitment consultant in Dubai last November. In May this year I took a holiday home, but events that happened whilst back in the UK meant I could not return. 

I told my employer I would not be able to return and they were OK with this, they just asked that I shipped my passport over to them so they could cancel my visa. 

Once in receipt of my passport, they have asked for approx £3000 to cover visa and training costs etc. 

I've explained I'm not in a position to pay this, and they threatened to ban me from Dubai if I don't. I really don't want a ban as I love the UAE and have many friends living there. 

I agreed to pay them back £500 per month, which they have agreed to, but they aren't returning my passport still. They say it takes about 6 weeks to cancel my visa, is this true? Also, will it be possible for them to cancel my visa without me being present or without possession of my Emirates ID (I still have this in the UK). 

Also, I've read online it's illegal for them to claim back visa costs from me, is this true?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Report your passport lost and get a new one.
Forget paying them back £3000 - total rip off!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## alicein (Jul 7, 2016)

Yes that's what I've been considering, but then they will ban me from the UAE and I don't want that.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

alicein said:


> Yes that's what I've been considering, but then they will ban me from the UAE and I don't want that.


Not sure that they can.


----------



## alicein (Jul 7, 2016)

My train of thought was that they'd flag me as an absconder maybe?


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

alicein said:


> My train of thought was that they'd flag me as an absconder maybe?


If they do they will have to explain how come they are in possession of your passport which is an illegal act in itself. They would have to explain how you managed to abscond but they have your passport and how they tried to extort money from you.


----------



## alicein (Jul 7, 2016)

twowheelsgood said:


> If they do they will have to explain how come they are in possession of your passport which is an illegal act in itself. They would have to explain how you managed to abscond but they have your passport and how they tried to extort money from you.


They wouldn't have to let them know they have my passport would they? As far as immigration would be concerned they would see I'd left the country and that I hadn't returned.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Is the company Freezone or mainland?
I believe their threats are hollow - especially as they are trying to extort money from you, contrary to UAE Labour laws.
You could always string them along and get them to cancel your visa (and send you proof) before paying first installment - insisting you need your passport ASAP - whilst actually obtaining a new passport in the UK.
Once your visa is cancelled - there is not much they can do.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## alicein (Jul 7, 2016)

Yes my plan was to string them along... They're saying it takes about 8 weeks though, so they'd have two payments off me by then? Can someone confirm how long it takes to cancel the visa? They don't have my Emirates ID, can they cancel it without?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

alicein said:


> Yes my plan was to string them along... They're saying it takes about 8 weeks though, so they'd have two payments off me by then? Can someone confirm how long it takes to cancel the visa? They don't have my Emirates ID, can they cancel it without?


Hi,
Cancellation takes 10 minutes!! (I am on third visa - so been through process already)
They are winding you up!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## alicein (Jul 7, 2016)

Can they actually cancel my visa when I'm out the country? Won't they see that I've already left the country when they take my passport to the office to get it cancelled?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

alicein said:


> Can they actually cancel my visa when I'm out the country? Won't they see that I've already left the country when they take my passport to the office to get it cancelled?


Yes - if they have your passport


----------

